# واثق فيك .........



## soso a (8 ديسمبر 2017)

زي ما تكون بنت صغننه ماشيه مع مامتها و وقفوا قدّام محل جزم ، فالبنت الصغننه شبطت في جزمه علي مقاس مامتها عشان شكلها عجبها و بتزن عشان عاوزاها ، طبعا مامتها العاقله مش هتستجيب ، و هتبقي بصلها و بتضحك في عز ماهي بتعيّط و شبطانه ، مش عشان الام شريره لأ ، لكن عشان الام مدركة الموقف اللي البنت نفسها هتضحك جدا علي نفسها فيه لمّا تكبر و يتحكيلها ! ..

اوقات بنشبط في حاجات .. 
و نعيّط لربنا ، استناداً علي انه ابونا ، و انه ضابط الكل ، و انه القادر علي كل شئ ، عشان يديهالنا او يحققهالنا ..
و هو مش بيستجيب !
مش عشان شرير ، 
ولا عشان بخيل و مش عاوز يدّي
ولا عشان متسلّط و مبيحترمش حريّتنا و هينفذ بس اللي في دماغه ! 
و لا بينبسط و هو شايفنا متشحتفين .. 
إنما عشان ببساطه هو كـ كبير شايف حقيقة و حجم الجذمه اللي الطفل بيطلبها مقارنةً بمقاس رجله ! ..
و هو بالفعل بيحترم حريتنا رغم كُنّا بالفعل عيال لدرجة انّه عشان نبطل زن و كـ أب حكيم ممكن يحطلنا رجلينا جوّه الجزمه ( اللي هي مش مقاسنا رجلينا نهائي بشكل هزلي ) و يسيبنا نجرب نمشي بيها .. و طبعاً بتبقي النتيجه الطبيعيه ان العيّل منّنا يتكفي علي وشه و يصرُخ اضعاف من وجع الواقعه ! فيروح اللّه كـ اب حنّان يشد العيّل منّنا لفوق ينطر الجذمه من رجله و يريّحه في حضنه من بُكا الواقعه .. 
فبنهدي و نستكين في حضنه و احنا خجلانين عشان مسمعناش صوته اللي قال لا من البدايه ..
لكن في نفس الوقت مرتاحين انه اب حنيّن و عندِنا مبيقفلش حضنه في عز ما احنا غلطانين .. 

و بنعرف انّه مُحب حقيقي ، 
و المحب الحقيقي بيبادر بالعطايا الصالحه ، 
لان ملهوش فرح اعظم من هذا : انه يشوف ولاده فعلاً في احسن حال في كل تفاصيلهم .. 
يعني لو الجذمه حلوه فعلاً و مقاسها مناسب ، بمجرد ما نطلبها هيبصلنا و عينه تلمع و يقول بنبره اب حقيقي : عجباك يا حبيبي ؟ بس كده ! عيون بابا !! 
لأ د أوقات كمان مش بيدي العيّل منّنا فرصه حتّي يطلبها ، هيشتريها و يلفها لفه تفرّح القلب و بمنتهي الحب هيقدّمها و هيفرّح قلب ابنه و هيتلذذ جداً بشهقه المفاجأة اللي هتطلع من ابنه تعبّر عن انبهاره بهديّه بابا الجميله اللي تفرّح القلب ! 

و هيبقي درس جميل فعلاً 
لمّا يعلّمك بالتجربه متشبطش 
و تثق انه صالح و عارف اللي ينفعك في كل شئ اكتر ما هينفعك هواك و خداع نفسيّتك .. 

#منقول


----------



## انت مهم (10 ديسمبر 2017)

و تثق انه صالح و عارف اللي ينفعك في كل شئ اكتر ما هينفعك هواك و خداع نفسيّتك .. 
جميل اوي...


----------



## soso a (10 ديسمبر 2017)

مشكوره لمرورك 
نورت الموضوع


----------



## كلدانية (13 ديسمبر 2017)

موضوع جميل  ومعبر جدااا
شكرااااا سوسو​


----------



## soso a (16 ديسمبر 2017)

نورتى الموضوع كلدانيه 
مشكوره لمرورك


----------

